
Foo.Bar with Google? - mragh
I was Googling some Python topic when my search results page suddenly split in the middle with some text saying something to the effect of &quot;You speak our language, would you like to take a test?&quot;, linking to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;foobar&#x2F; .<p>I followed it and was led to a pseudo-shell, where I then found some coding problems.  I can return to the page to continue working on them.<p>I&#x27;ve searched around and haven&#x27;t found anyone else talking about this. What is it?
======
joelthelion
People who haven't applied to Google yet: be warned that it's a long process
that will take you a lot of time, and that the rejection rate is really high.

On the plus side: you will probably learn a lot.

------
samirmenon
What topic were you googling?

Also, its interesting that this account was created so recently... maybe this
is Google itself.

~~~
mragh
I was searching stuff on Python lambdas.

No, not Google :) Just been lurking on HN for a while and never had anything
interesting to add before.

------
kakakiki
Interesting. I tried logging into the site and it says "To login, you have to
have logged in before. Confused? Search on..."

~~~
film42
Apparently this link will show up in your search results, but only when "it
finds you" can you login and start the coding challenges.

~~~
akyu
Can you elaborate? I don't understand.

~~~
film42
> No puzzle here. You can only log in if Google has flagged your search
> topics.

> On google search, you have the variable window.location.search =
> "?gfe_rd=cr&ei=XXXGyZiVNHoFcuF8Qe7wYHACw&gws_rd=ssl"

> That string is appended to the url of the iframe:
> src="[https://foobar.withgoogle.com/"+window.location.search](https://foobar.withgoogle.com/"+window.location.search)

Check this sub-thread of the other thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8590155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8590155).
Someone goes into more depth about it.

------
Rhapso
I got asked to interview for google due to python code on github, others I
know have had similar invitations to interview as a result of python
experience. They seem to be on a hiring push right now.

~~~
jp_sc
Do they ask you to remove the repo? I can't find any python code on your
GitHub profile
[https://github.com/blamestross](https://github.com/blamestross)

~~~
Rhapso
this is the repo where most of my older academic stuff is. (blamestross is my
personal account). It is a bit ironic because we do everything on university
hosted private gitlab server now.
[https://github.com/BrendanBenshoof](https://github.com/BrendanBenshoof)

------
wlrd
What were you searching?

------
lun4r
There are quite a few matches for "google.com/foobar" …
[https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22google.com%2Ffoobar%...](https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22google.com%2Ffoobar%22)

~~~
Blahah
Those are mostly just using foobar as an example path in documentation.

------
owenwil
Can you share a screenshot?

------
iDemonix
Seems they're pushing to recruit Python engineers? I should really branch out
from PHP and Perl...

~~~
dscrd
I apologize for going all reddit on you but: Duh.

------
mtran1
I also got the code challenge from google. I was searching "angularjs
directives"

------
yzzxy
Recruiting

